# Another Newbie, Possible Hashi



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I am not really sure where to start, but I'm just going to give a little bit of recent history to see if anyone can help me to understand what is happening. I appreciate any advice that anyone can provide!

Just over 3 months ago, I started P90X. I had been working out previously, and have been at least somewhat active for years, but it was a lot more activity than I had been doing (went from exercising about 2-3x/week to 6x/week). During that time I didn't weigh myself (except just prior to starting), but did measure myself and was seeing results. About 10 weeks into the program, I was weighed at the doctor's office and was down 15-20 pounds from when I began the program. Since that time I have finished the program, and for the past 3 weeks have exercised only about 2-4 times per week due to moving to a different state and starting a new job. I have also been eating out more, but know that I am not eating a lot more than I usual. I happened to weigh myself this weekend and yesterday at the doctor's office and have gained back every single pound that I lost, if not more in under one month (20 pounds).

At the same time this has been going on, my doctor noticed that my thyroid was extremely enlarged and sent me for an ultrasound. It turns out that it is 2x the normal size. I have made an appointment with an endocrinologist, but I just kind of wanted a sanity check. I feel like I would have had to practically gorge myself to gain 20 pounds in the period of 3 weeks if it wasn't something that was thyroid related. But is that right? Could this really have happened just by me eating out more and exercising less? Also, I don't want to self diagnose, but I have been researching quite a bit, and have many of the symptom's of Hashimoto's- fatigue, muscle soreness (particularly in my shoulders), puffy face, cold sensitivity, extremely heavy/long periods, joint pain, depression, constipation. These are all issues that I have asked doctors about in the past, never knowing that they could be related to the same issue.

I know that I won't know for sure until I see a doctor, but I was hoping that someone here might be able to give me some advice on what I have been experiencing. Thanks!


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

I just wanted to also share the results of my lab:

TSH: 2.9
Free T4: .97
Free T3: 4.9

Also, the ultrasound showed that my thyroid was about 7 cm, with the right side being much more enlarged than the left (which was slightly enlarged). I cannot remember the size of the nodules.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiffy2shoes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not really sure where to start, but I'm just going to give a little bit of recent history to see if anyone can help me to understand what is happening. I appreciate any advice that anyone can provide!
> 
> ...


Oh, that is so so sad as I know you had to work very very hard. Some of it could be water retention (myxedema.)

If your thryoid is swollen, something definitely is afoot and may I recommend the following tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

You certainly sound symptomatic for thyroid disease and lab tests will help to sort this out.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response. Definitely the most frustrating thing was to have worked so hard only to have it all erased.

Thank you for the test recommendations. I will talk to the endocrinologist about those when I see him.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

The same thing happened to me before being diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I quit smoking and gained 15 pounds. Then I worked very, very, very hard to take off the weight. I worked out hard - running, cycling, swimming, lifting - and often usually 6 days per week. And nothing happened. Except I got puffier and puffier. And felt worse and worse.

My advice? Until you get treated, don't work out so hard. You end up pushing your body beyond what it can handle right now. I did that - and made myself feel worse. Too much exercise coupled with a restricted diet can lower your T3.

The first week of treatment I lost 10 pounds of water weight from retention from the Hashimoto's. I still struggle with the last 10 pounds, but really, it is easier now that I am being treated.

You'll get there. But if I were you I would not kill myself with exercise right now. If you are hypothyroid, you won't lose the weight until you are treated, and high levels of exercise will simply exhaust your already exhausted body.

Good luck!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a magnet for autoimmune arthritic diseases, in addition to Hashi's, diabetes, etc.

I exercise come he** or high water......but during severe arthritic flares it's impossible.

That's when I gain weight at such an alarming rate. It's really amazing to me how much the exercise helps in weight matters. Stop doing it and WHAP! you're back at square one.

Sorry, wish I could bring happier news.


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for all of your responses! I saw the specialist today, and he is going to put me on a synthroid to try to shrink up my nodules. He said there is less than a 50% chance of them shrinking with the synthroid, but that we would give it a try. If they do not shrink up, he wants to remove the thyroid, which scares me. I was able to get a copy of my lab work and ultra sound:

the right side of my thyroid is the most enlarged, and is 7.6x2.9 cm. On the right there are several lobes, the largest of which is 3.8x2.6 cm. The left side is 4.3x1.0 with multiple tiny "cystic foci". The largest of those is .4x.2cm.

TSH: 2.960 (.400-4.000)
Free T4: .97 (.68-1.47)
Free T3: 4.9 (1.5-4.1)

I'm really hoping that the synthroid will shrink things up, because I really DO NOT want to have my thyroid removed.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

OK - well I had 1/2 my thyroid removed 10 years ago & although it was worse then my c-section, I survived... It is scary as is any surgery - but it will make you feel better. I wish they would have taken my entire thyroid out as I am now dealing with nodules AGAIN on the other side & this Endo doesn't want to take it out.
Currently I am also on thyroid suppliment to try & shrink my nodules but my levels are going up instead of down - so not too sure if is making things worse or not!
Good luck & if you want details on surgery (if you get that far) let me know!


----------



## tiffy2shoes (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Leslie! As vain as it is, I am mainly worried about having a scar on my neck. I know that is horrible, but I have been through surgeries in the past and am not so much worried about the surgery, but about the scar. How did yours heal?


----------

